# مشروع تصنيع القطع التصميمية باستخدام مساحيق المعادن



## mahran1989 (10 مايو 2013)

ان كان بالامكان فائدتي بهذا المشروع قبل 1.8.2013 
وشكراً لكل متعاون


----------



## saadka60 (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صبري ابو زياد (17 مارس 2014)

اخي ان قام احد بالرد عليك فافيدنا افادك الله


----------

